# P-38



## Shuvlhead (May 6, 2014)

Hello all from NE Michigan, USA. I am new here and belong to several forums here and there mostly for hot rods. My current build uses many parts from the RAF Spitfires and Lancasters so I was looking for seat drawings to fab up some seats for my little hot rod and ran into this forum as a lead in the quest. Additionally, I find the topics here interesting. I am writing this to not only introduce myself but as an inquiry as to what a p-38 pilots seat would look like. I have a pilots seat bought off of Fleebay some time ago and based on the small plastic model examples I can find the seat I have came from a p-38. I can post some photos at a later date. For now does anyone have any photos of one or have one in a collection they can photograph? I do know that once I get some seat drawing I plan on selling the Pilots Seat I have but want to first identify it so it can be roughly valued. 

Cheers, Shuvlhead


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2014)

Welcome...

What model Spitfire and what model F4U?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2014)

Saw something about hot rods.....love traditional/retro hot rods and kustoms!


----------



## Donivanp (May 12, 2014)

Corsair will fly loops around a Spitfire any day of the week. Hands down eat it alive in all variants. Spitfire is pretty and the bent winged devil ain't so much, BUT ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG! That's what I'm saying, Only the good die young!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2014)

Donivanp said:


> Corsair will fly loops around a Spitfire any day of the week. Hands down eat it alive in all variants. Spitfire is pretty and the bent winged devil ain't so much, BUT ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG! That's what I'm saying, Only the good die young!



And you make that statement based on? Maybe only the good die young? 

The Mk.XIV Spitfire was 30 mph faster than the F4U-1, climbed faster, weighed less, had a lower wing loading, a higher service ceiling and IMO was better armed (2 20mm cannons and either 4 .303 or 2 .50s) The only thing the early Corsair had over the late Spit was range, so again tell me, you make that statement based on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (May 12, 2014)

A spitfire with a twin blade prop is just wrong on so many levels, dont often see them although thats how they started.

The Obituary section shows many of the good live to a ripe old age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------

